# Install MS-DOS 6.22 from CD -Time and Date problem



## saeedmardani (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi
I have installed a fresh MS-DOS  on my PC with "sys c:" command,(I had a bootable CD of MS-DOS), now my problem is that each time I turn my PC up and start MS-DOS it asks for time and date, how should I change it so it would not do that?
Any help would be appriciated
Saeed


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I many cases, it is necessary for DOS to know what time it is for typing and dating files and for some programs. You probably need the date and time.


----------



## saeedmardani (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi
It happens all the times on startup. By the way, I understood that I only made a bootable disk on my C drive, not a complete MS-DOS. Now, I have the setup files in 3 folders called DISK 1, DISK 2 and DISK 3, but I want to install it with a CD (I do not have a floppy rom), do you know how I can do it?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

MS-DOS was always a floppy disk installation. If you can boot from a USB drive, you could copy each of the disk folders to a separate USB drive and do it that way.

The only MS-DOS install that I ever encountered was from Gateway long ago. They used to ship a CD with MS-DOS and Windows 3.1, both of which could be installed directly from the CD.


----------

